

More Than 100 Million Worldwide Dream of a Life in the U.S. - tokenadult
http://www.gallup.com/poll/161435/100-million-worldwide-dream-life.aspx

======
rayiner
The real question is, what percentage of those people are willing to give up
their culture and assimilate? It doesn't do anyone any good if Bangladeshis
come to the U.S. and continue to act like they did in Bangladesh.

> In addition, the U.S. again tied with Germany in 2012 as the country with
> the highest leadership approval ratings in the world

Amidst cynicism about America internally, its good to remember that by and
large, people world wide view it positively.

------
Kudzu_Bob
America, flophouse to the world.

